# Where are all the milf huntin cougar hawks at?



## shiki

Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?


----------



## Dougstermd

shiki said:


> Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?



so ya lookin for horny older lady action:shrug:

Monday night is bingo night at the lusby american legion. Did you try there???

or may karokee night at guidos:shrug:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

I'm not a chicken.. I"m a chick hawk.


----------



## shiki

Dougstermd said:


> so ya lookin for horny older lady action:shrug:
> 
> Monday night is bingo night at the lusby american legion. Did you try there???
> 
> or may karokee night at guidos:shrug:




no I'm not lookin for older lady action...

also didn't guidos burn down????


----------



## Dougstermd

shiki said:


> no I'm not lookin for older lady action...
> 
> also didn't guidos burn down????


gump youre a friggin genius


1.  Cougar    3731 up, 480 down    

 An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old horn-meister, to a real hottie or milf. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her #### together. 
That cougar I met last night, showed me #### I didn't know existed, I'm goin back for more.


----------



## shiki

Dougstermd said:


> gump youre a friggin genius
> 
> 
> 1.  Cougar    3731 up, 480 down
> 
> An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old horn-meister, to a real hottie or milf. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her #### together.
> That cougar I met last night, showed me #### I didn't know existed, I'm goin back for more.



let me explain this slowly....I know what cougar and milf mean, that's why I'm lookin for the MILF hunters and cougar hawks...as in the younger guys who like milfs...see what I'm sayin? 

Again, didn't guidos burn down?


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Dougstermd said:


> gump youre a friggin genius
> 
> 
> 1.  Cougar    3731 up, 480 down
> 
> An older woman who frequents clubs in order to score with a much younger man. The cougar can be anyone from an overly surgically altered wind tunnel victim, to an absolute sad and bloated old horn-meister, to a real hottie or milf. Cougars are gaining in popularity -- particularly the true hotties -- as young men find not only a sexual high, but many times a chick with her #### together.
> That cougar I met last night, showed me #### I didn't know existed, I'm goin back for more.



For a minute there I thought your spelling had improved



shiki said:


> let me explain this slowly....I know what cougar and milf mean, that's why I'm lookin for the MILF hunters and cougar hawks...as in the younger guys who like milfs...see what I'm sayin?
> 
> Again, didn't guidos burn down?




For your own self-preservation, I suggest you not troll this forum looking for ANYTHING!!


----------



## Dougstermd

shiki said:


> let me explain this slowly....I know what cougar and milf mean, that's why I'm lookin for the MILF hunters and cougar hawks...as in the younger guys who like milfs...see what I'm sayin?
> 
> Again, *didn't guidos burn down*?





and thats the genius part


----------



## shiki

Dougstermd said:


> and thats the genius part




sorry your brilliance is just too much for me. I see you're impressing yourself too.



> For your own self-preservation, I suggest you not troll this forum looking for ANYTHING!!



I'm just amusing myself. I don't trust not a soul at this point haha, certainly no one from the interwebs.

Medical News: STD Rates Escalate for British Boomers in Middle Age - in Infectious Disease, STDs from MedPage Today <---------
I'm sure the situation here in Calvert County ain't much better


----------



## Fishn Guy

Your related to that Fishn cat aintchya?


----------



## sockgirl77

So, you're an old bat looking for some young splat?


----------



## toppick08

shiki said:


> Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:


> So, you're an old bat looking for some young splat?



bingo


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 will be along shortly.


----------



## onebdzee

Radiant1 said:


> Chain729 will be along shortly.



I thought he already had you and a couple others tied up in the "room"?

Oh....tell him thanks for letting me out to feed my mutts


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> So, you're an old bat looking for some young splat?



old hag thank you.


----------



## sockgirl77

shiki said:


> old hag thank you.



Old hag looking for some young teabag. Gotcha.


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> Old hag looking for some young teabag. Gotcha.



nope, you can keep the teabags for yourself.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sockgirl77 said:


> Old hag looking for some young teabag. Gotcha.


Ok, now you've been funny twice in the same thread... 

You get laid??  Or are you just high?


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Ok, now you've been funny twice in the same thread...
> 
> You get laid??  Or are you just high?



Neither. You know better than that.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

You're only 38. Not old enough to qualify you as a cougar. I suggest you PM Andy. He'd hit anything at this point.


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're only 38. Not old enough to qualify you as a cougar. I suggest you PM Andy. He'd hit anything at this point.



Cougar     

 (see also hunt, prowl, corner, pounce). Noun. A 35+ year old female who is on the "hunt" for a much younger, energetic, willing-to-do-anything male. The cougar can frequently be seen in a padded bra, cleavage exposed, propped up against a swanky bar in San Francisco (or other cities)waiting, watching, calculating; gearing up to sink her claws into an innocent young and strapping buck who happens to cross her path. "Man is cougar's number one prey"


----------



## shiki

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're only 38. Not old enough to qualify you as a cougar. I suggest you PM Andy. He'd hit anything at this point.


umm no thanks...

I still have batteries


----------



## SoMDGirl42

shiki said:


> umm no thanks...
> 
> I still have batteries



Then why are you trolling? Maybe you need to update BOB.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sockgirl77 said:


> Neither. You know better than that.


 
There's a  guy from Minor Buckler in here today. He's a fireman and his ringtone is " A Countryboy Can Survive"



I slipped your cell number in his hand and told him that it's an emergency. You need a plug installed ASAP!!

You're welcome.


----------



## rwethereyet

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're only 38. Not old enough to qualify you as a cougar. I suggest you PM Andy. He'd hit anything at this point.


----------



## jjsmommy99

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're only 38. Not old enough to qualify you as a cougar. I suggest you PM Andy. He'd hit anything at this point.



Andy is saving himself. you shushhhhh


----------



## shiki

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Then why are you trolling? Maybe you need to update BOB.




If I get too horny I can always prowl the local fast stop...at least until high school is back in session.


----------



## Lugnut

shiki said:


> If I get too horny I can always prowl the local fast stop...at least until high school is back in session.



Are you a teacher? If not, be careful. I hear the teachers guard there young bucks pretty well round these parts...


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> Are you a teacher? If not, be careful. I hear the teachers guard there young bucks pretty well round these parts...


Oh damn!    That's funny but not all at the same time!


----------



## itsbob

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Then why are you trolling? Maybe you need to update BOB.



Some-one call me?


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:


> Some-one call me?



What size batteries do you take? Or is this a question for BG to answer?


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> What size batteries do you take? Or is this a question for BG to answer?



Think a car battery is enough power??     :shrug:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sockgirl77 said:


> What size batteries do you take? Or is this a question for BG to answer?



I want to know where he puts them


----------



## Beelzebaby666

sockgirl77 said:


> What size batteries do you take? Or is this a question for BG to answer?


 


rwethereyet said:


> Think a car battery is enough power?? :shrug:


 

acemakermalfunction:


----------



## LesterGreen

rwethereyet said:


> Think a car battery is enough power??     :shrug:



wow!


----------



## LordStanley

shiki said:


> Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?



CRE


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LordStanley said:


> CRE



Prince Georges County


----------



## rwethereyet

LesterGreen said:


> wow!




Jealous?


----------



## LesterGreen

rwethereyet said:


> Jealous?



Kind of, yeah! That reminds me of a show I once saw in Amsterdam!


----------



## sockgirl77

rwethereyet said:


> Think a car battery is enough power??     :shrug:



Well damn. AA's are good enough for me right now.


----------



## rwethereyet

LesterGreen said:


> Kind of, yeah! That reminds me of a show I once saw in Amsterdam!




Ha!  I've never been over there, but I've heard of the shows and sights in Amsterdam!!


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Well damn. AA's are good enough for me right now.




No offense Socki, but sounds like anything is good enough for you right now.


----------



## kris31280

rwethereyet said:


> No offense Socki, but sounds like anything is good enough for you right now.




"Here, let me preface something with 'No offense' even though I know you'll take offense to it."


----------



## sockgirl77

rwethereyet said:


> No offense Socki, but sounds like anything is good enough for you right now.


Wrong. If that were the case, I would not need my toy. I'm picky and I should be.


kris31280 said:


> "Here, let me preface something with 'No offense' even though I know you'll take offense to it."


Exactly. How could you not take offense to that?


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Wrong. If that were the case, I would not need my toy. I'm picky and I should be.
> 
> Exactly. How could you not take offense to that?



Guess I didn't word that right.  I meant the "size".  I was talking about a BIG car battery and you were talking about the SMALL AA batteries!!!  Atleast you didn't say AAA batteries!


----------



## sockgirl77

rwethereyet said:


> Guess I didn't word that right.  I meant the "size".  I was talking about a BIG car battery and you were talking about the SMALL AA batteries!!!  Atleast you didn't say AAA batteries!



Size matters.


----------



## Toxick

shiki said:


> Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?





Right next door to the place where all the athletic college coeds hang out wearing nighties trying to score with macho older guys.


----------



## Radiant1

onebdzee said:


> I thought he already had you and a couple others tied up in the "room"?
> 
> Oh....tell him thanks for letting me out to feed my mutts



Chain has had me tied up for over one year He's probably ready for a new milf by now, so you make sure you come back after feeding your mutts!


----------



## shiki

Toxick said:


> Right next door to the place where all the athletic college coeds hang out wearing nighties trying to score with macho older guys.



so nowhere then?


----------



## toppick08

shiki said:


> so nowhere then?


----------



## Chain729

shiki said:


> Seriously. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?



The Park.



Radiant1 said:


> Chain729 will be along shortly.







onebdzee said:


> I thought he already had you and a couple others tied up in the "room"?
> 
> Oh....tell him thanks for letting me out to feed my mutts



You're welcome.


----------



## sockgirl77

shiki said:


> so nowhere then?



Hit the damn bars and/or clubs. That's the only place you're going to find yourself a boytoy.


----------



## LesterGreen

toppick08 said:


>



D-E-N-I-E-D


----------



## toppick08

LesterGreen said:


> D-E-N-I-E-D





looks like it.......


----------



## LesterGreen

sockgirl77 said:


> Hit the damn bars and/or clubs. That's the only place you're going to find yourself a boytoy.



Socki.......Go drive your trailer to TopPick's!!!! My boy needs it as bad as Andy!


----------



## sockgirl77

LesterGreen said:


> Socki.......Go drive your trailer to TopPick's!!!! My boy needs it as bad as Andy!



I'm not desperate.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm not desperate.



...you hurted my feeelwins....


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


> ...you hurted my feeelwins....



See post #55.


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> Hit the damn bars and/or clubs. That's *the only place* you're going to find yourself a boytoy.





fortunately (or unfortunately) this isn't true. I'm sorry to get everyone so riled up. I was just wondering if they were hanging out someplace other than my house


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> See post #55.


----------



## sockgirl77

shiki said:


> fortunately (or unfortunately) this isn't true. I'm sorry to get everyone so riled up. I was just wondering if they were hanging out someplace other than my house



It is true. They hang out at bars.


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> It is true. They hang out at bars.





I don't know much about the bar scene so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## LesterGreen

sockgirl77 said:


> It is true. They hang out at bars.



Yeah it is a natural wonder what alcohol does for you......huh Socki?


----------



## sockgirl77

LesterGreen said:


> Yeah it is a natural wonder what alcohol does for you......huh Socki?



It does. Beer goggles helped me win all my winners.


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> It does. Beer goggles helped me win all my winners.




The bars around here are dumps.  Why do you hang out in them?  Maybe if you started going to other places, you'd meet other kinds of people and not the "winners" you've been with.


----------



## bresamil

rwethereyet said:


> The bars around here are dumps. Why do you hang out in them? Maybe if you started going to other places, you'd meet other kinds of people and not the "winners" you've been with.


She doesn't hang out in them, she bartends part time.


----------



## rwethereyet

bresamil said:


> She doesn't hang out in them, she bartends part time.




Oh?  Does she wear beer goggles when she's working?


----------



## jjsmommy99

rwethereyet said:


> Oh?  Does she wear beer goggles when she's working?



I wish I did


----------



## jjsmommy99

dew slop, toot's, and unfriendly's!!!!!


----------



## bresamil

rwethereyet said:


> Oh? Does she wear beer goggles when she's working?


I think she was poking fun at herself.  But I'm sure Socki will explain.


----------



## rwethereyet

jjsmommy99 said:


> dew slop, toot's, and unfriendly's!!!!!



Dew Drop is full of the young kids that think they are all that and then some, Toot's is full of the old people/bikers and Friendly is plain trashy.  Anderson's in Clement's isn't too bad.  The people are nice and the age group is decent.  But that's too far to go.


----------



## jjsmommy99

rwethereyet said:


> Dew Drop is full of the young kids that think they are all that and then some, Toot's is full of the old people/bikers and Friendly is plain trashy.  Anderson's in Clement's isn't too bad.  The people are nice and the age group is decent.  But that's too far to go.



Yes, you are right.  Got all 3 of them right on the head. St. Mary's needs a Hard Times Cafe.


----------



## toppick08

jjsmommy99 said:


> Yes, you are right.  Got all 3 of them right on the head. St. Mary's needs a Hard Times Cafe.



Try the Victory Bar...


----------



## Gtmustang88

jjsmommy99 said:


> Yes, you are right.  Got all 3 of them right on the head. St. Mary's needs a Hard Times Cafe.



stop being lazy and drive to waldorf


----------



## rwethereyet

toppick08 said:


> Try the Victory Bar...




Is that place still open??


----------



## toppick08

rwethereyet said:


> Is that place still open??



kind of.........


----------



## sockgirl77

rwethereyet said:


> The bars around here are dumps.  Why do you hang out in them?  Maybe if you started going to other places, you'd meet other kinds of people and not the "winners" you've been with.


I do not go to bars to meet men. Learned that lesson years ago.


bresamil said:


> She doesn't hang out in them, she bartends part time.


Actually, I do because there's not much else to do around here.


rwethereyet said:


> Oh?  Does she wear beer goggles when she's working?


No.


jjsmommy99 said:


> dew slop, toot's, and unfriendly's!!!!!


Saturdays at Dew Drop are actually nice. And Toots just rocks! 


bresamil said:


> I think she was poking fun at herself.  But I'm sure Socki will explain.


Yes, of course I was. 


rwethereyet said:


> Dew Drop is full of the young kids that think they are all that and then some, Toot's is full of the old people/bikers and Friendly is plain trashy.  Anderson's in Clement's isn't too bad.  The people are nice and the age group is decent.  But that's too far to go.


See, my post above.


toppick08 said:


> Try the Victory Bar...


It's not publicly open as far as I know. It is not too far down the road from where I work.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Chain has had me tied up for over one year He's probably ready for an additional milf by now, so you make sure you come back after feeding your mutts!



:fixed:  you know I love My MILF.  



sockgirl77 said:


> Hit the damn bars and/or clubs. That's the only place you're going to find yourself a boytoy.



boytoy is not the same as MILF hunter or cougar hawk.  



sockgirl77 said:


> It is true. They hang out at bars.



I, for one, detest bars.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> :fixed:  you know I love My MILF.
> 
> 
> 
> boytoy is not the same as MILF hunter or cougar hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, detest bars.



She wants a younger dude. :shrug:

You, for one, detest almost everything.


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> She wants a younger dude. :shrug:
> 
> You, for one, detest almost everything.



"younger dude" means "younger dude" and does not automatically equate to " p whipped, spineless child."

Not really.  I just don't see the point in being vocal about things that actually work, are useful, etc.  Draw attention to them and someone is bound to muck 'em up.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Gtmustang88 said:


> stop being lazy and drive to waldorf



Lazy? Actually those places are the same distance from my house.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> "younger dude" means "younger dude" and does not automatically equate to " p whipped, spineless child."
> 
> Not really.  I just don't see the point in being vocal about things that actually work, are useful, etc.  Draw attention to them and someone is bound to muck 'em up.



If she's 38 and she's looking for a much younger guy, she's looking for a damn boytoy.


----------



## Gtmustang88

jjsmommy99 said:


> Lazy? Actually those places are the same distance from my house.



stop complaining then


----------



## jjsmommy99

Gtmustang88 said:


> stop complaining then



I can't.


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> If she's 38 and she's looking for a much younger guy, she's looking for a damn boytoy.



Pull your head outa your ass.  My GF is 16 years my senior and I'm anything but a boytoy.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> Pull your head outa your ass.  My GF is 16 years my senior and I'm anything but a boytoy.



That's right, she's your pet.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Chain729 said:


> Pull your head outa your ass.  My GF is 16 years my senior and I'm anything but a boytoy.


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> That's right, she's your pet.



Nice to pass judgement when you don't even know WTF you're talking about.  Now shut up and go whine about being single and how no man worth a crap wants anything to do with you.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> Nice to pass judgement when you don't even know WTF you're talking about.  Now shut up and go whine about being single and how no man worth a crap wants anything to do with you.



Passing judgement? You effing call her your pet all of the time. I'd MUCH rather be single than to have someone that refers to me as their pet.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Passing judgement? You effing call her your pet all of the time. I'd MUCH rather be single than to have someone that refers to me as their pet.



I adore, love and cherish all my pets.  In no way do I see a negative connotation that you are trying to imply.  

I'd rather be someone's cherished "Pet" or any other positive nickname than somebody's "ole lady" or even "bebe's momma".  :shrug:

To each their own though.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:


> Passing judgement? You effing call her your pet all of the time. I'd MUCH rather be single than to have someone that refers to me as their pet.



Socki... to each their own... hell some allow themselves to be called cupcake and puddin' head.


----------



## Dye Tied

sockgirl77 said:


> Passing judgement? You effing call her your pet all of the time. I'd MUCH rather be single than to have someone that refers to me as their pet.



PMS? run everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unixpirate

kwillia said:


> Socki... to each their own... hell some allow themselves to be called cupcake and puddin' head.



my muffin top, my runway queen. :shrug:


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> Passing judgement?



I think He was referring to you passing judgment assuming He was a boytoy, which He's not.



sockgirl77 said:


> You effing call her your pet all of the time.



I even curl up in His lap and purr.  Would you approve if He called me kitten instead? 



sockgirl77 said:


> I'd MUCH rather be single than to have someone that refers to me as their pet.



That's just as well because *affectionate *nicknames are not often given to the likes of you.


----------



## unixpirate

Dye Tied said:


> PMS? SG is back to normal everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Run for the corn fields!





:fixed:


----------



## Beelzebaby666

unixpirate said:


> :fixed:


 
She's gonna snap off your  for that!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> That's just as well because *affectionate *nicknames are not often given to the likes of you.


As I have so graciously told you, you do not know me. And let's not start the whole "given the likes of you" crap. You two make me sick.


----------



## unixpirate

Beelzebaby666 said:


> She's gonna snap off your  for that!!



It hasn't had any womans hands on it in awhile, I'm game.


----------



## sockgirl77

unixpirate said:


> It hasn't had any womans hands on it in awhile, I'm game.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

unixpirate said:


> It hasn't had any womans hands on it in awhile, I'm game.


 

FREAK!!  



sockgirl77 said:


>


 


You too!! 


Perverse behavior like that will get you ....






LAID!!


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> As I have so graciously told you, you do not know me. And let's not start the whole "given the likes of you" crap.



I know enough about you to know that you have called your children "Thing 1" and "Thing 2" but yet you have a problem with me being called "pet".  And as I have told you before which bears repeating, you have more hypocrisy than your fair share.



sockgirl77 said:


> You two make me sick.



Well boo hoo, go take a Tums.


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> As I have so graciously told you, *you do not know me.* And let's not start the whole "given the likes of you" crap. You two make me sick.



yet this doesn't stop you from attempting to trash people you don't know. What's up with the hatin on older ladies and younger men?


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> As I have so graciously told you, you do not know me. And let's not start the whole "given the likes of you" crap. *You two make me sick.*



Good.  Seeing the crap you spew around here, that tells me we must be doing something right.


----------



## rwethereyet

shiki said:


> yet this doesn't stop you from attempting to trash people you don't know. What's up with the hatin on older ladies and younger men?




jealousy, maybe?  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

rwethereyet said:


> jealousy, maybe?  :shrug:



Not a chance.


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:


> Hit the damn bars and/or clubs. That's the only place you're going to find yourself a boytoy.



not true


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:


> not true



 You're too old to be considered a boytoy unless the old hag was in her 70's.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chain729 said:


> Good.  Seeing the crap you spew around here, that tells me we must be doing something right.



I love the comment under your AV


----------



## Chain729

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I love the comment under your AV



Thanks.    It's been there since all those wannabe MILF's started goin' off in that thread saying "MILF" was a derogatory term.


----------



## Larry Gude

**lol**



Chain729 said:


> Thanks.    It's been there since all those wannabe MILF's started goin' off in that thread saying "MILF" was a derogatory term.



YouTube - TheStudy Idiocracy


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Chain729 said:


> It's been there since all those wannabe MILF's started goin' off in that thread saying "MILF" was a derogatory term.


------------------------------------
Nah, just a "clean" way to say it without using "the 'F' word," that's all.


----------



## toppick08

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> ------------------------------------
> Nah, just a "clean" way to say it without using "the 'F' word," that's all.



You ever hook up with that woman in the doctor's office...??


----------



## Radiant1

toppick08 said:


> You ever hook up with that woman in the doctor's office...??



And was she a MILF?


----------



## toppick08

Radiant1 said:


> And was she a MILF?



:shrug:


----------



## shiki

Chain729 said:


> Thanks.    It's been there since all those *wannabe MILF's* started goin' off in that thread saying "MILF" was a derogatory term.


You can't appoint yourself a milf can you?


----------



## Radiant1

shiki said:


> You can't appoint yourself a milf can you?



I don't think so, but I'm sure if you post pics of yourself He'll let you know if you qualify.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

toppick08 said:


> You ever hook up with that woman in the doctor's office...??



Nope


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Radiant1 said:


> And was she a MILF?



I don't know if she was a MILF exactly; but she wasn't hard to look at.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Do...*

...you people think you are morons? Seriously. 

"He! I'd like to #### that mom! Look, dudes, ain't that a ####-able looking mom right their? Who wants to help me #### that mom? I got firsts! Hope her kids go to bed early so I can #### their mom. What the hell. They can stay up. They may as well learn their moms value now so they know how it is when they grow up to either be a ####-able mom or a ####-able mom hunter big time stud like me! Yup, coarse and vulgar, just like it should be. Maybe I'll knock her up while I'm ####ing her so I can have a son! I'll be so proud! He gonna learn ALL about mom ####ing from the best! I'll show him how to leave and go #### some new mom!"

This who you are? What you want to be?


----------



## Dye Tied

toppick08 said:


> You ever hook up with that woman in the doctor's office...??



It's very creepy that you remembered that. ICK.


----------



## unixpirate

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Perverse behavior like that will get you ....
> LAID!!


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> This who you are? What you want to be?



I think it's more along the lines of...

"Hey, she's hot.  Oh look she has kids.  Hi there, I'm Larry and your name is?  Hi Vrai nice to meet you!"  

Now, Larry, you can't honestly say you didn't want to eventually eff that mother just because she had kids, can you?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Isn't...*



Radiant1 said:


> I think it's more along the lines of...
> 
> "Hey, she's hot.  Oh look she has kids.  Hi there, I'm Larry and your name is?  Hi Vrai nice to meet you!"
> 
> Now, Larry, you can't honestly say you didn't want to eventually eff that mother just because she had kids, can you?



...a relationship a little different than this whole 'milf' hunting thing? 

Do you hear these guys discussing their role as potential stepfathers? Are they talking in terms of what they bring to the relationship? 

Mom I'd like to ####. 

That's it. 

I'm not naive. I'm just getting a little tired of Viagra commercials at all hours and talk of what to do if your erection lasts longer that 4 hours when I'm trying to watch TV with the kids. 

The race to the cultural bottom is not something I applaud.


----------



## Kain99

I haven't read the thread but I must address the original question.  Darlin,  your husband just left you.  You need a good solid two years alone time, to reconnect.

It's insane, to go on the hunt now.  Disaster is looming.


----------



## shiki

Larry Gude said:


> ...you people think you are morons? Seriously.
> 
> "He! I'd like to #### that mom! Look, dudes, ain't that a ####-able looking mom right their? Who wants to help me #### that mom? I got firsts! Hope her kids go to bed early so I can #### their mom. What the hell. They can stay up. They may as well learn their moms value now so they know how it is when they grow up to either be a ####-able mom or a ####-able mom hunter big time stud like me! Yup, coarse and vulgar, just like it should be. Maybe I'll knock her up while I'm ####ing her so I can have a son! I'll be so proud! He gonna learn ALL about mom ####ing from the best! I'll show him how to leave and go #### some new mom!"
> 
> This who you are? What you want to be?


----------



## toppick08

Dye Tied said:


> It's very creepy that you remembered that. ICK.



Elephant Memory...:shrug:


----------



## shiki

Kain99 said:


> I haven't read the thread but I must address the original question.  Darlin,  your husband just left you.  You need a good solid two years alone time, to reconnect.
> 
> It's insane, to go on the hunt now.  Disaster is looming.




I'm not on the hunt. I don't wanna leave the house...that's why I'm on the internet messin with ya'll< not cuz i'm tryin to meet people over the internet. I am chillin out at home, amusing myself, just bought some undoubtedly crappy horror movies that I'm gonna watch and I'm going to hang out with my kid and my dogs.


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...a relationship a little different than this whole 'milf' hunting thing?
> 
> Do you hear these guys discussing their role as potential stepfathers? Are they talking in terms of what they bring to the relationship?
> 
> Mom I'd like to ####.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I'm not naive. I'm just getting a little tired of Viagra commercials at all hours and talk of what to do if your erection lasts longer that 4 hours when I'm trying to watch TV with the kids.
> 
> The race to the cultural bottom is not something I applaud.



Yes and no.  Casual sex is casual sex whether it be with "milfs" "cougars" "hawks" or those who don't designate themselves as such and it's been going on since the dawn of mankind so I wouldn't expect it to stop anytime soon.  Just because we put a name to something doesn't mean it never existed.

Specifically speaking for Chain, He's not really a milf _hunter_, He just likes sarcastic jokes and happens to love me, and older woman who has children.  When He calls me a milf, I take it as a compliment. :shrug:

"Cultural bottom" is subjective and could be debated for centuries on end, in fact I believe it already has been.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



Radiant1 said:


> Yes and no.  Casual sex is casual sex whether it be with "milfs" "cougars" "hawks" or those who don't designate themselves as such and it's been going on since the dawn of mankind so I wouldn't expect it to stop anytime soon.  *Just because we put a name to something *doesn't mean it never existed. :



...you are free to take it any way you please and ou completely miss my meaning. It's still coarse. It's still a vulgar way to describe someone and it's no different than the 'ho's' and '#####es' misogynistic mindset of way too much of our culture and none of that has anything to with affection or a happy love life which I am all for. And for your kids sake, if you're just some mom someone would like to ####, then that's what you're teaching them; it's just fine to have that attitude and that mindset.

I'm just not going to be talked into 'milf' being a term of endearment in a public sense.


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...you are free to take it any way you please and ou completely miss my meaning. It's still coarse. It's still a vulgar way to describe someone and it's no different than the 'ho's' and '#####es' misogynistic mindset of way too much of our culture and none of that has anything to with affection or a happy love life which I am all for. And for your kids sake, if you're just some mom someone would like to ####, then that's what you're teaching them; it's just fine to have that attitude and that mindset.
> 
> I'm just not going to be talked into 'milf' being a term of endearment in a public sense.



I understand where you're coming from you have a sense of propriety that perhaps others do not and that's very noble of you in and of itself.  I'm not trying to talk you into accepting the term; however, I think you err when making judgments on people who do by calling them morons or grouping it as misogynistic.  As I said before, such things and what one considers "cultural bottom" is all very subjective.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Yeah...*



Radiant1 said:


> I , such things and what one considers "cultural bottom" is all very subjective.



...that's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...that's what I'm afraid of.



Ya can't save the world Larry but thanks for trying.


----------



## Chain729

Larry Gude said:


> ...that's what I'm afraid of.



Step outside the box, take the blinders off, and take a good look.  Is terminology really THAT important?  Is it really that important to hide the natural, the obvious, the humanity behind words that in all honesty mean the same thing?  Is it really that important to say the same thing "X" way rather than "Y" because everyone says you should?


----------



## Beelzebaby666

I don't think that Chain or Radiant need to stand here defending their lifestyle...


 It is a lifestyle you know. Not really a relationship, IMO. I think what Sockgirl's gripe is, is that they publicly display their brand of affection when in her mind, its not something she wants to hear about because it strays from the 'norm' and we know she's as normal as they come. 


Let me change "norm" to the word "conventional".


What two people do behind closed doors is their business. While I don't dig it, I can respect the openmindedness of it.

Was that a word?


----------



## sockgirl77

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I don't think that Chain or Radiant need to stand here defending their lifestyle...
> 
> 
> It is a lifestyle you know. Not really a relationship, IMO. I think what Sockgirl's gripe is, is that they publicly display their brand of affection when in her mind, its not something she wants to hear about because it strays from the 'norm' and we know she's as normal as they come.
> 
> 
> Let me change "norm" to the word "conventional".
> 
> 
> What two people do behind closed doors is their business. While I don't dig it, I can respect the openmindedness of it.
> 
> Was that a word?



Exactly, I do not want to hear about it. It disgusts me. One day, I'll just put them on iggy. I happen to like some of their posts and that is why I have not bothered to do it.


----------



## shiki

sockgirl77 said:


> Exactly, I do not want to hear about it. It disgusts me. One day, I'll just put them on iggy. I happen to like some of their posts and that is why I have not bothered to do it.



but you're not hearing about it, you're reading about it, in a thread that is clearly marked as being a subject that apparently disgusts you??? 

I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## sockgirl77

shiki said:


> I guess I'm missing something.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I can...*



Radiant1 said:


> Ya can't save the world Larry but thanks for trying.



...do my part.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'm not...*



Chain729 said:


> Step outside the box, take the blinders off, and take a good look.  Is terminology really THAT important?  Is it really that important to hide the natural, the obvious, the humanity behind words that in all honesty mean the same thing?  Is it really that important to say the same thing "X" way rather than "Y" because everyone says you should?



...the one in a box. 

Our baser natures will, of course, always be there. That does not mean that our public behavior need be base. Manners, consideration for others, controlling our nature and not being controlled by that nature are facets of civilization and dignified behavior. It is entirely up to the individual as to how mannerly, how considerate and how dignified one chooses to be just as it it up to the individual to object when one thinks some consideration and some manners and some dignity may be lacking. 

What is the benefit to society in the race to the bottom in terms of, as you put it, not hiding the 'natural' and the 'obvious'? Shall we be 'natural' and 'obvious' and celebrate our 'honesty' by also refering to one another as miltnf, moms I'd like to not ####? How about some other categories? The coarser, the baser the more 'obvious and natural' the better, eh?

It is an easy thing to walk around following only your own desires and urges, especially if you are the strongest or most ruthless which are, absent blinders, simply natural things after all, yes? It takes a little more effort to see a larger world that you are a part of and see not only the benfit of others, including your own kids, to have a more polite, more considerate society, but that benefits to you as well through the manners and considerations of others. 

So, yes, what we call things matters, especially as a matter of public behavior which is to say it matters insofar as it matters to the individual in terms of the type of society they want to leave to their kids. Closed doors and privacy are another matter; feel free to tap that ass and #### the hell out of the mom you like! Assuming, of course, you are a couger hunter or hawk or whatever the hell it is that she'd like to #### as well.


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...do my part.




Well then, preach on brother Larry...




Larry Gude said:


> What is the benefit to society in the race to the bottom in terms of, as you put it, not hiding the 'natural' and the 'obvious'? Shall we be 'natural' and 'obvious' and celebrate our 'honesty' by also refering to one another as miltnf, moms I'd like to not ####? How about some other categories? The coarser, the baser the more 'obvious and natural' the better, eh?



MILTNF are termed as "dogs", "skank", "breeder" or some other such similarly _misogynistic _term.  I'm curious, do you take issue with those terms and/or have you used them yourself?  Or heck, let's take this one step further and let me ask you if you've ever called your SO "baby"?  I mean really, baby is rather derogatory, women are not babies after all.  And by all means don't call feces "####" call it fecal matter instead, we wouldn't want the children unduly influenced by course baseness.  

By all means brother, do your part but please do be consistent about it.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I think...*



Radiant1 said:


> Well then, preach on brother Larry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILTNF are termed as "dogs", "skank", "breeder" or some other such similarly _misogynistic _term.  I'm curious, do you take issue with those terms and/or have you used them yourself?  Or heck, let's take this one step further and let me ask you if you've ever called your SO "baby"?  I mean really, baby is rather derogatory, women are not babies after all.  And by all means don't call feces "####" call it fecal matter instead, we wouldn't want the children unduly influenced by course baseness.
> 
> By all means brother, do your part but please do be consistent about it.



...you are being silly.


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...you are being silly.



Of course you do, logical consequences are sometimes seen as such. :shrug:


----------



## jjsmommy99

So would it be ok for my bf to call me a ho? I don't think so.  You guys make me laugh.  It is about having manners and respect for one another.  If that makes you happy to think in that way about each other, then to each their own, but when you proudly declare it to everyone, one has to only come to the conclusion that it is some sort of joke or lack of respect.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



Radiant1 said:


> Of course you do, logical consequences are sometimes seen as such. :shrug:



...to you, 'baby' is the same as Milf. Got it.


----------



## Radiant1

jjsmommy99 said:


> So would it be ok for my bf to call me a ho? I don't think so.  You guys make me laugh.  It is about having manners and respect for one another.  If that makes you happy to think in that way about each other, then to each their own, but when you proudly declare it to everyone, one has to only come to the conclusion that it is some sort of joke or lack of respect.




If your SO calls you "My little ho" then it more than likely is said with affection; however if he says, "You're a ####ing ho" then more than likely it's not said with affection and has a different connotation to it.  When Chain says "I love My MILF" referring to me, then I don't take it in a bad way.  As you said, to each their own.


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Exactly, I do not want to hear about it. It disgusts me. One day, I'll just put them on iggy. I happen to like some of their posts and that is why I have not bothered to do it.




Am I missing something?  The only thing I see is that Radiant is 16 years older than Chain. Right?  If so, what is wrong with that?  I know alot of people that have older significant others.  They found someone to love.  You haven't had much luck with people your age.  So if someone around 21 or so came along and treated you really good and loved you, you wouldn't give them the time of day?


----------



## Lugnut

jjsmommy99 said:


> So would it be ok for my bf to call me a ho? I don't think so.  You guys make me laugh.  It is about having manners and respect for one another.  If that makes you happy to think in that way about each other, then to each their own, but when you *proudly declare it to everyone, one has to only come to the conclusion that it is some sort of joke or lack of respect*.



Does your boyfriend proudly declare to everyone that you're attractive to him?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Not...*



rwethereyet said:


> Am I missing something?  The only thing I see is that Radiant is 16 years older than Chain. Right?  *If so, what is wrong with that? *  ?



...a thing in my view.


----------



## Lugnut

Radiant1 said:


> however if he says, "You're a ####ing ho" then more than likely it's not said with affection and has a different connotation to it.





What if said boyfriend is wearing a crotchless batman costume, has a feather duster in one hand, a ping pong paddle in the other while saying "You're a ####ing ho" or "Come here you ####ing ho"?


----------



## Radiant1

Larry Gude said:


> ...to you, 'baby' is the same as Milf. Got it.



I'm merely taking your thought process to it's logical conclusion Larry.  I mean, why do men call their women "baby" and it's not seen as derogatory?  When you think about it, "MILF" rings more true for women than "baby" does.  Maybe it's because "baby" has been in usage over so long a time and has been used affectionately that it's not seen as such any longer.  I dare say MILF may be seen in the same way in the near future (and in some cases already).  

I also might add the the moron who first called his SO "baby" started a society's downhill slide to a cultural bottom!. 

Yes, Larry, it's silly but it still makes perfect sense.


----------



## Radiant1

Lugnut said:


> What if said boyfriend is wearing a crotchless batman costume, has a feather duster in one hand, a ping pong paddle in the other while saying "You're a ####ing ho" or "Come here you ####ing ho"?



I can't answer that because my boyfriend would NEVER do that!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Now...*



Lugnut said:


> What if said boyfriend is wearing a crotchless batman costume, has a feather duster in one hand, a ping pong paddle in the other while saying "You're a ####ing ho" or "Come here you ####ing ho"?



...THAT is obscene and offensive!


----------



## Lugnut

Radiant1 said:


> I can't answer that because my boyfriend would NEVER do that!



Ah, he prefers the Zorro costume, huh?


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> What if said boyfriend is wearing a crotchless batman costume, has a feather duster in one hand, a ping pong paddle in the other while saying "You're a ####ing ho" or "Come here you ####ing ho"?



Ohhhhhh funa nd games time.


----------



## Radiant1

Lugnut said:


> Ah, he prefers the Zorro costume, huh?



Men in masks wielding swords are !


----------



## Lugnut

Larry Gude said:


> ...THAT is obscene and offensive!



Oh, uh, yeah I agree. It's not like *I* would ever do anything like that. Uh uh. Nope... Just a hypothetical....





Carry on


----------



## Larry Gude

*Not...*



Radiant1 said:


> I'm merely taking your thought process to it's logical conclusion Larry.  I mean, why do men call their women "baby" and it's not seen as derogatory?  When you think about it, "MILF" rings more true for women than "baby" does.  Maybe it's because "baby" has been in usage over so long a time and has been used affectionately that it's not seen as such any longer.  I dare say MILF may be seen in the same way in the near future (and in some cases already).
> 
> I also might add the the moron who first called his SO "baby" started a society's downhill slide to a cultural bottom!.
> 
> Yes, Larry, it's silly but it still makes perfect sense.



...necessarily 'it's' logical conclusion, but the conclusion you see as logical. 

I think 'baby' and sweetheart' are not going to be put in the same column as 'milf' and 'piece of ass' if the two columns are 'affection' and 'coarse'.


----------



## Lugnut

migtig said:


> Ohhhhhh funa nd games time.



I have an elvis costume too! 

(Thanks BSgal! )


----------



## Larry Gude

*You better...*



Lugnut said:


> Oh, uh, yeah I agree. It's not like *I* would ever do anything like that. Uh uh. Nope... Just a hypothetical....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on



...hope you don't end up on COPS some night. 

"Why'd you run from us son? Please stay in the car, sir...oh...ouch...just....damn...uhh...I see. nevermind"


----------



## jjsmommy99

Lugnut said:


> Does your boyfriend proudly declare to everyone that you're attractive to him?



Why does anyone need to know that? They can obviously make their own opinion.


----------



## Lugnut

jjsmommy99 said:


> when you proudly declare it to everyone, one has to only come to the conclusion that it is some sort of joke or lack of respect.





Lugnut said:


> Does your boyfriend proudly declare to everyone that you're attractive to him?





jjsmommy99 said:


> Why does anyone need to know that? They can obviously make their own opinion.



Seriously? You don't see the flaw in your argument??


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> I have an elvis costume too!
> 
> (Thanks BSgal! )



ELVIS


----------



## jjsmommy99

Lugnut said:


> Seriously? You don't see the flaw in your argument??



You are missing it.  "proudly declare" as in proudly declare your SO as a milf.


----------



## nomoney

Lugnut said:


> Seriously? You don't see the flaw in your argument??


 

you need to change your av, I keep thinking you're the old hag thats out looking for some young male ass.   



wait.....nevermind.


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> you need to change your av, I keep thinking you're the old hag thats out looking for some young male ass.
> 
> 
> 
> wait.....nevermind.



Hey Nomo, you're a MILF.


----------



## Lugnut

nomoney said:


> you need to change your av, I keep thinking you're the old hag thats out looking for some young male ass.
> 
> 
> 
> wait.....nevermind.



Dumb ho!


----------



## nomoney

sockgirl77 said:


> Hey Nomo, you're a MILF.


 


awwww




no wait 


i mean 



#### i dont know


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> awwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wait
> 
> 
> i mean
> 
> 
> 
> #### i dont know



It's a compliment.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

migtig said:


> ELVIS


 
Is the SHIZNIT!!


----------



## nomoney

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Is the SHIZNIT!!


 

Is he a FILF?


----------



## kris31280

kwillia said:


> Socki... to each their own... hell some allow themselves to be called cupcake and puddin' head.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

nomoney said:


> Is he a FILF?


 
Nah, but that's because he'd be old now and he is currently dead.


----------



## thurley42

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Nah, but that's because he'd be old now and he is currently dead.



you say he's dead.....


----------



## Lugnut

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Nah, but that's because he'd be old now and he is *currently dead*.



That does put a bit of a damper on the festivities doesnt it...


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> Exactly, I do not want to hear about it. It disgusts me. One day, I'll just put them on iggy. I happen to like some of their posts and that is why I have not bothered to do it.



I don't want to hear you rag on people for their mistakes and then get all huffy when the favor's returned either...  Or your constant whining about how no man worth a crap wants you or any of your other babbling, but I don't sit here and whine about it like a bratty child.

What difference does it make what people choose to talk about anyway?  Does it hurt you or someone you care for?  No.  So stop acting like an oversensitive 3 year old.



Larry Gude said:


> ...necessarily 'it's' logical conclusion, but the conclusion you see as logical.
> 
> I think 'baby' and sweetheart' are not going to be put in the same column as 'milf' and 'piece of ass' if the two columns are 'affection' and 'coarse'.



What's the difference?  Other than societies current acceptance?  And I say current, because it always changes.


----------



## nomoney

Lugnut said:


> That does put a bit of a damper on the festivities doesnt it...


 


I see you did what I told you to do.  Good job


----------



## migtig

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Is the SHIZNIT!!



     ELVIS


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> I don't want to hear you rag on people for their mistakes and then get all huffy when the favor's returned either...  Or your constant whining about how no man worth a crap wants you or any of your other babbling, but I don't sit here and whine about it like a bratty child.
> 
> What difference does it make what people choose to talk about anyway?  Does it hurt you or someone you care for?  No.  So stop acting like an oversensitive 3 year old.




I think you two are adorable in your unconventionality


----------



## Beelzebaby666

thurley42 said:


> you say he's dead.....


 
Shhhh. I don't want to start a thread about that... I'm at work and can't discuss his abduction without my tin foil hat



Lugnut said:


> That does put a bit of a damper on the festivities doesnt it...


  I need someone a bit more lively, you know what I'm sayin'??

:maniac:


----------



## Lugnut

nomoney said:


> I see you did what I told you to do.  Good job



Yeah whatever, calling me out in public. 

Don't come over tonight. The door will be locked.


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> Yeah whatever, calling me out in public.
> 
> Don't come over tonight. The door will be locked.


  Isn't it always?


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> Isn't it always?



Well, yeah. But that's not the point!


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> Well, yeah. But that's not the point!


Awwww...   I'm sorry


----------



## LordStanley

Happy Mothers Day


----------



## jjsmommy99

maybe I missed this...but Radiant do you have kids?  If not then you are technically not a MILF.


----------



## kris31280

jjsmommy99 said:


> maybe I missed this...but Radiant do you have kids?  If not then you are technically not a MILF.


  She's been drinking the water around here that makes everyone extremely fertile...

She's got 4 kids (which, I've noticed, seems to be about the average number since I know more people with 4 kids than I do with 1 or 2...)


----------



## jjsmommy99

kris31280 said:


> She's been drinking the water around here that makes everyone extremely fertile...
> 
> She's got 4 kids (which, I've noticed, seems to be about the average number since I know more people with 4 kids than I do with 1 or 2...)



Geeze....a mini daycare


----------



## Radiant1

jjsmommy99 said:


> maybe I missed this...but Radiant do you have kids?  If not then you are technically not a MILF.



I have four children and I could care less if anyone calls me a MILF or not but when they do I take it as it's intended.


----------



## Lugnut

jjsmommy99 said:


> maybe I missed this...



We expect no less from you.


----------



## kris31280

Radiant1 said:


> I have four children and I could care less if anyone calls me a MILF or not but when they do I take it as it's intended.


  I'd say you're a MILF... even if I don't wanna F... you're still a MIL but that just sounds weird.

Either way... you're pretty spectacular


----------



## jjsmommy99

Lugnut said:


> We expect no less from you.



Thanks


----------



## Radiant1

jjsmommy99 said:


> Geeze....a mini daycare



You could say that.  All four were very much wanted and I'd have more if I could.  

I've been told I'm not a "breeder" because all four children have the same father, I work, and am not on welfare, thank you very much.


----------



## Radiant1

kris31280 said:


> I'd say you're a MILF... even if I don't wanna F... you're still a MIL but that just sounds weird.
> 
> Either way... you're pretty spectacular



Thanks.


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> I'd say you're a MILF... even if I don't wanna F... you're still a MIL but that just sounds weird.
> 
> Either way... you're pretty spectacular



MIL...  

MIL-SPEC... 

MIL-SPEC MILF???


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> MIL...
> 
> MIL-SPEC...
> 
> MIL-SPEC MILF???


  You're a dork.


----------



## LordStanley

Lugnut said:


> MIL...
> 
> MIL-SPEC...
> 
> MIL-SPEC MILF???


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> You're a dork.



You're only NOW realizing this?  I thought you were supposed to be one of those smart chicks.


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> You're only NOW realizing this?  I thought you were supposed to be one of those smart chicks.


I'm 50% blonde and 50% redhead... sometimes the blonde wins


----------



## Chain729

Lugnut said:


> MIL...
> 
> MIL-SPEC...
> 
> MIL-SPEC MILF???



Which MIL-HDBK covers MIL-SPEC MILF Selection and use of?


----------



## Beelzebaby666

kris31280 said:


> You're a dork.


 
He is the second hottest dork I've ever met on here. Well, now the first because the other first one left here a long time ago.


----------



## kris31280

Beelzebaby666 said:


> He is the second hottest dork I've ever met on here. Well, now the first because the other first one left here a long time ago.


  Dorks are sexy, gotta love a man who gets your smart jokes.


----------



## warneckutz

*You...*



Lugnut said:


> MIL...
> 
> MIL-SPEC...
> 
> MIL-SPEC MILF???



... crack me up.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



Lugnut said:


> MIL...
> 
> MIL-SPEC...
> 
> MIL-SPEC MILF???



...THAT is freaking hilairous!


----------



## itsbob

Beelzebaby666 said:


> He is the second hottest dork I've ever met on here. Well, now the first because the other first one left here a long time ago.



No, I haven't left.. I'm still here.


----------



## Lugnut

Beelzebaby666 said:


> He is the second hottest dork I've ever met on here. Well, now the first because the other first one left here a long time ago.



I win by default!! 







itsbob said:


> No, I haven't left.. I'm still here.



Damn it! Reduced to second banana once again!


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:


> ...you people think you are morons? Seriously.
> 
> "He! I'd like to #### that mom! Look, dudes, ain't that a ####-able looking mom right their? Who wants to help me #### that mom? I got firsts! Hope her kids go to bed early so I can #### their mom. What the hell. They can stay up. They may as well learn their moms value now so they know how it is when they grow up to either be a ####-able mom or a ####-able mom hunter big time stud like me! Yup, coarse and vulgar, just like it should be. Maybe I'll knock her up while I'm ####ing her so I can have a son! I'll be so proud! He gonna learn ALL about mom ####ing from the best! I'll show him how to leave and go #### some new mom!"
> 
> This who you are? What you want to be?



See, I thought MILF was oringinally a teenage word.

You were 16 years old and you and your friends would hang out at each others house..   your, everyone elses, mom was kind of tired looking, little rotund.. But Jimmies Mom.. She was HOT!!

EVERYONE hung out at Jimmies because his mom was a MILF.

Not that anyone EVER would, or that she would even consider it, but damn, she was FINE!


----------



## itsbob

In high School I can remember having a TILF of two..


----------



## Chain729

Lugnut said:


> I win by default!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it! Reduced to second banana once again!



Stop whinin' and tell me which MIL-HDBK I need for "MILF's:  Selection and use of"


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> Stop whinin' and tell me which MIL-HDBK I need for "MILF's:  Selection and use of"


  You're a dork too.


----------



## LordStanley

itsbob said:


> In high School I can remember having a TILF of two..



imagine if you were in high school now...  That TILF would probably let you.


----------



## Radiant1

LordStanley said:


> imagine if you were in high school now...  That TILF would probably let you.



That TILF would surely be dead by now.


----------



## kris31280

Radiant1 said:


> That TILF would surely be dead by now.


Speaking of...

3 years ago the TILF (ok, the TELF) was going in to the same building I worked in and remembered me from high school.  We were making small talk and I, in classic Kris fashion, spewed out that in high school he was the teacher all the girls thought was hot, and some of the guys thought so too.

Everyone thought he was gay... he was metrosexual before it was popular.


There was no real reason for that post... just thought I'd share


----------



## shiki

for those who prowl the threads looking for horny women, I am not being serious here. I in no way intended this thread to be taken seriously. The internet is a playground! :


----------



## Lugnut

Radiant1 said:


> That TILF would surely be dead by now.



Ah, I'm sure Chain wouldn't be THAT hard on her the first time around...


----------



## nomoney

shiki said:


> for those who prowl the threads looking for horny women, I am not being serious here. I in no way intended this thread to be taken seriously. The internet is a playground! :


 


I dont know why they'd take you seriously,  I mean when your first post said 
"*Seriously*. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?" - they should know that you're not being serious.  Stupid horn dogs.


----------



## Radiant1

Lugnut said:


> Ah, I'm sure Chain wouldn't be THAT hard on her the first time around...



 Chain is into MILFs not TILFs, well unless the TILF happens to also be a MILF in which case she'd be a MaTILF.


----------



## Radiant1

shiki said:


> for those who prowl the threads looking for horny women, I am not being serious here. I in no way intended this thread to be taken seriously. The internet is a playground! :



All those PMs are rolling in now, eh?


----------



## itsbob

Radiant1 said:


> That TILF would surely be dead by now.



  VERY funny..

NOT!!


----------



## Radiant1

itsbob said:


> VERY funny..
> 
> NOT!!


----------



## shiki

nomoney said:


> I dont know why they'd take you seriously,  I mean when your first post said
> "*Seriously*. Is there someplace (lusby area) they tend to gather?" - they should know that you're not being serious.  Stupid horn dogs.



I was using in more colloquially. Sorry. My bad. 

from urban dictionary_6. 	Seriously 	

Seriosky (sic) actully means: "Am lying", and you Know it"
This comes from all the politicians, crooks and others who have used the word "seriously" when they were actually lying, e.g: "Seriously, am Innocent-Robert Blake","Seriously, am innocent-Martha Stuart","seriously, am straight"-Ryan Seacrest
Dude seriously, i got an A on that Chemistry test. 
_


----------



## Pete

shiki said:


> for those who prowl the threads looking for horny women, I am not being serious here. I in no way intended this thread to be taken seriously. The internet is a playground! :



fishn?


----------



## Black-Francis

shiki said:


> for those who prowl the threads looking for horny women, I am not being serious here. I in no way intended this thread to be taken seriously. The internet is a playground! :



Get over yourself, you damn hippie!


----------



## shiki

Pete said:


> fishn?



not sure what you mean by that. Please explain your strange language to me.


----------



## Pete

shiki said:


> not sure what you mean by that. Please explain your strange language to me.



A while back, fishn' who is a guy, posed as a chick to see how many poon hounds would try to beat down his door.  Then he outed them.  It was great fun.


----------



## Black-Francis

shiki said:


> not sure what you mean by that. Please explain your strange language to me.



It means "you smell"!


----------



## shiki

Pete said:


> A while back, fishn' who is a guy, posed as a chick to see how many poon hounds would try to beat down his door.  Then he outed them.  It was great fun.


ah. manginas. hah. who said the M in milf had to stand for Mom? 

You got me. I'm a dude.  

what a relief. It was getting hard to keep up the charade.





> It means "you smell"!



and you, sir, smell like pussy.


----------



## blondie4512

shiki said:


> ah. manginas. hah. who said the M in milf had to stand for Mom?
> 
> You got me. I'm a dude.
> 
> what a relief. It was getting hard to keep up the charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you, sir, smell like pussy.




Where are all the suger daddies at???


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Chain is into MILFs not TILFs, well unless the TILF happens to also be a MILF in which case she'd be a MaTILF.



I don't think My school had any TILF's on the payroll.  Musta seen Me comin'.


----------



## Chain729

blondie4512 said:


> Where are all the old guys with money that no longer get  at???



:fixed:


----------



## livinlf2fullest

blondie4512 said:


> Where are all the suger daddies at???





Raises hand


----------



## Radiant1

Sugar daddies?  Oh my....i can't wait to see what Idiocracy clip Larry will post now!


----------



## blondie4512

Radiant1 said:


> Sugar daddies?  Oh my....i can't wait to see what Idiocarcy clip Larry will post now!




I'm talking, good looking 40's with a yacht.....


----------



## Chain729

blondie4512 said:


> I'm talking, good looking 40's with a yacht.....



You can put that smilie away.  The guys you're looking for don't have a working one anymore.


----------



## blondie4512

Chain729 said:


> You can put that smilie away.  The guys you're looking for don't have a working one anymore.



What 40's??? I thought that was prime time??? I don't know, I'm only kidding I have a age cap anyway. No sugar daddies for me, thats just gross. Rich and young would be fine though.


----------



## livinlf2fullest

blondie4512 said:


> What 40's??? I thought that was prime time??? I don't know, I'm only kidding I have a age cap anyway. No sugar daddies for me, thats just gross. *Rich and young would be fine though*.


----------



## Chain729

blondie4512 said:


> *What 40's??? I thought that was prime time??? *I don't know, I'm only kidding I have a age cap anyway. No sugar daddies for me, thats just gross. Rich and young would be fine though.



Back away from the crack pipe.


----------



## Radiant1

I think late 20s to mid 30s is a man's prime.


----------



## livinlf2fullest

Radiant1 said:


> I think late 20s to mid 30s is a man's prime.



You are right on the money


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> You can put that smilie away.  The guys you're looking for don't have a working one anymore.


----------



## blondie4512

livinlf2fullest said:


> You are right on the money



Yea thats when their horny tails are running around poking you all day.... Can we do it again? and again? and again?


----------



## livinlf2fullest

blondie4512 said:


> Yea thats when their horny tails are running around poking you all day.... Can we do it again? and again? and again?



 What in heaven could you be talking about


----------



## blondie4512

livinlf2fullest said:


> What in heaven could you be talking about



Obviously you know what i'm talking about.... and they are like this as soon as they get out of the shower...


----------



## livinlf2fullest

blondie4512 said:


> Obviously you know what i'm talking about.... and they are like this as soon as they get out of the shower...



     Its best when both parties are fresh and clean and even taking a shower together to start again, oh the memories.


----------



## Baja28

Chain729 said:


> You can put that smilie away.  The guys you're looking for don't have a working one anymore.


Do tell my young friend where you got your info?? 


P.S. I can prove that incorrect.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Do tell my young friend where you got your info??
> 
> 
> P.S. I can prove that incorrect.



Yes, you can. Thanks for this morning. Gumbo proved it wrong last night. God, I love you old men.


----------



## Radiant1

Baja28 said:


> P.S. I can prove that incorrect.



How are you gonna do that?  I'm pretty sure Chain doesn't swing that way.


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> How are you gonna do that?  I'm pretty sure Chain doesn't swing that way.



Then how would he know that 40 year old mens' schlongs do not work?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Radiant1 said:


> How are you gonna do that?  I'm pretty sure Chain doesn't swing that way.



 

At least you hope... huh girl


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> Then how would he know that 40 year old mens' schlongs do not work?



I told Him, and viagra doesn't count. 



lovinmaryland said:


> At least you hope... huh girl



Nah, I know He doesn't swing that way.


----------



## Baja28

Radiant1 said:


> How are you gonna do that?  I'm pretty sure Chain doesn't swing that way.


Whoaaaa...R1!!   Neither do I. 

Sorry the 40+ guy you were with couldn't "muster up" .  Sounds like you haven't been with the right guy.   They say men reach their prime around 18.  I guess I'm a late bloomer. 

Although I haven't had the pleasure of trying viagra, I hear it's awesome.


----------



## Radiant1

Baja28 said:


> Sorry the 40+ guy you were with couldn't "muster up" .



I was sorry too.  



Baja28 said:


> Sounds like you haven't been with the right guy.



I wasn't, but I am now! 



Baja28 said:


> They say men reach their prime around 18.  I guess I'm a late bloomer.



I did see the amazing thing you can do with a sombrero.


----------



## Baja28

Chain729 said:


> You can put that smilie away.  The guys you're looking for don't have a working one anymore.


Ok, listen up....Skool time!!! 

'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    Your sweetie says, 'Let's go upstairs and make love,' and you answer,
>    'Pick one; I can't do both!'
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes
>    and you're barefoot.
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...>
>
>    A sexy babe catches your fancy
>    and your pacemaker opens the garage door,
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...>
>
>    Going braless
>    pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    You don't care where your spouse goes,
>    just as long as you don't have to go along.
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    'Getting a little action'
>    means you don't need to take any fiber today.
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    'Getting lucky' means 
>     you find your car in the parking lot.
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    An 'all nighter' means
>    not getting up to use the bathroom.>
>
>
>    AND
>
>
'OLD' IS WHEN...
>
>    You are not sure these are jokes?


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Nah, I know He doesn't swing that way.
> Damn the luck!



:fixed:



Baja28 said:


> Ok, listen up....Skool time!!!
> 
> 'OLD' IS WHEN...



  Man... and all this time I thought "old" was "over 40."  

Actually, most of the guys I work with are over 55.  I hear a lot more about age-related personal problems than I'd like to admit to.


----------



## livinlf2fullest

Chain729 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> Man... and all this time I thought "old" was "over 40."
> 
> Actually, most of the guys I work with are over 55.  I hear a lot more about age-related personal problems than I'd like to admit to.



Poor guys!


----------



## Chain729

livinlf2fullest said:


> Poor guys!



You do realize it's one big joke, right?


----------

